# Furry Finds



## Dugout (Apr 14, 2013)

What is it?


----------



## epackage (Apr 14, 2013)

A white tipped Muggle??? [8D]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 14, 2013)

Nope Jim, you are for once wrong!


----------



## epackage (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks like a baby wolf


----------



## Dugout (Apr 14, 2013)

Wrong again.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Apr 14, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Apr 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: Dugout
> 
> Wrong again.


[]


----------



## antlerman23 (Apr 14, 2013)

a baby porcupine! duh []


----------



## Dugout (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry Don it has no man like features....yet.
 And Spencer it is not a porcupine either.
 Keep guessing!


----------



## epackage (Apr 14, 2013)

Fox kit...[]


----------



## antlerman23 (Apr 14, 2013)

im gonna go broad... 
 is it a mammal? []
 im going to say it is a baby fox.


----------



## antlerman23 (Apr 14, 2013)

dang it epack!!!!! you beat me![]


----------



## epackage (Apr 14, 2013)

lol


----------



## Dugout (Apr 14, 2013)

That white tip on it's tail gave it away didn't it. 
 Good job guys. Had to do something to pass the afternoon.


----------



## antlerman23 (Apr 14, 2013)

where was that picture taken?


----------



## epackage (Apr 14, 2013)

My muggle guess was for shiggles, I don't even know if there's such an animal...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 14, 2013)

I thought it was a Tasmanian Devil []


----------



## Dugout (Apr 14, 2013)

I looked in the dictionary before I answered you just to be sure, and I didn't see one there. 


> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> My muggle guess was for shiggles, I don't even know if there's such an animal...[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 15, 2013)

My wife wants to know how it is doing?  You do have it in your house?  Would have never got it right.  Cute little bugger...

 PD


----------



## Stardust (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh it's so cute and peaceful looking!


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 17, 2013)

mmm , looks like gooood eatin!
 Fred


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: Dugout
> 
> What is it?


 

 Pretty cool Renee`,...whats it's story?


----------



## Dugout (Apr 19, 2013)

The little fox is at my house again for this weekend. I guess I am babysitting. She does not have a name yet and if you would like you could make some suggestions. She is drinking milk out of a saucer and eating dog food soaked in milk. When she gets older and comes to visit, my chickens will be lunch...probably.


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks like what your feedin her is good, just keep her away from treeguyfred "mmmmmgood eatin" indeed not!!  Call her Tippy for her tail..........


----------



## epackage (Apr 20, 2013)

Call her Little Renee...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 20, 2013)

I am sure there are to many people that name their pet fox Foxy []


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 20, 2013)

Tipper[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 20, 2013)

Then you got the old stand by---[]


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 20, 2013)

[8|]  [sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Call her Little Renee...


  Jim I think your Muggle name would be a much better name than Little Renee`!!


----------



## Dugout (Apr 20, 2013)

Okay they want more interesting names. Not the obvious common ones. Try again!


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 20, 2013)

Foxy Lady[8|]


----------



## epackage (Apr 20, 2013)

I like Muggle too!


----------



## Dugout (Apr 21, 2013)

Here are a couple of new pictures where she is awake.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 21, 2013)

She does not lack for attention.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 29, 2013)

Her name is Scarlet and she continues to do well. She has already attacked her first baby chicken!


----------



## epackage (Apr 29, 2013)

What's gonna happen with Scarlet Renee, I'm curious


----------



## Dugout (Apr 29, 2013)

She really likes to be outside and I would imagine they will turn her out to her natural habitat in the future. There goes their chickens! []


----------



## epackage (Apr 29, 2013)

You might have to teach her to be chicken friendly before her release, you can start a tv show called the Fox Whisperer!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 29, 2013)

"I got a dog and named him 'Stay'. Now, I go 'Come here, Stay!' After a while, the dog went insane and wouldn't move at all." Steven Wright


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 29, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> "I got a dog and named him 'Stay'. Now, I go 'Come here, Stay!' After a while, the dog went insane and wouldn't move at all." Steven Wright


 

 I love that guy!


 " I lost my sock--I called information and they said it was under the couch -there it was"  S W

 "All those who believe in psychokinesis raise my hand""

 "Everyone has a photographic memory. Some just don't have film" 

 "Join the Army, meet interesting people, kill them"

 "To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism; to steal from many is

 research"   []  



 The name for your fox is
     DER

 Or   Redrum  lol


----------



## Dugout (Apr 29, 2013)

Here is what happens to most of the wild animal pets around here. 

 When they get old enough to live in the barn we make that their new home. They love the milkcows milk, so they hang around there and wait for their milk and food. And eventually Mother Nature calls and they leave to live on their own along the creek somewhere.


----------



## epackage (Apr 29, 2013)

Sounds like Heaven out there...


----------



## Dugout (May 19, 2013)

We went to Scarlets house today. She is starting to look like a fox finally.


----------



## epackage (May 19, 2013)

She is too cute for her own good


----------



## Dugout (May 19, 2013)

When we got ready to head home she was sleeping under the china hutch.


----------



## andy volkerts (May 19, 2013)

Renee She is cute as a button!! Will she stay tame and a pet, or will she get wild and have to be turned loose. We had one for about six months and had to let him go, cause he got really wild.........


----------



## Dugout (May 19, 2013)

The backyard here is in the wild. So she can stay a pet and also live in the wild.


----------

